# التكسير الحراري نوع Fcc



## احمد الجبوري (14 مارس 2008)

ارجوكم ...ارجوكم... ارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات و التفاصيل حول موضوع التكسير الحراري من نوع Fcc و ميكانيكية العملية و الظروف التشغيلية للوحدة الخاصة بعملية التكسير الحراري من نوع Fcc. و مع فائق الاحترام و التقدير.
ارجو المساعدة 
ارجو المساعدة 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## احمدالربيعي (21 مارس 2008)

اتصل بي على الاميل ahmed_kh1007***********وسوف اعطيك اي معلومه تحتاجها سواء في النظري او العملي


----------



## احمد الجبوري (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا جدا اخي لأهتمامك سوف اتصل بيك قريبا جدا
مشكور 
اخوك احمد الجبوري


----------



## abdmoon (19 أبريل 2009)

ارجوكم ساعدوني اريد موضوع التكسير الحراري


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (20 أبريل 2009)

اخواني كل كتب تصفية النفط تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع وهو موجود بالمجلات والانترنيت


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 أبريل 2009)

أرجو أن يفيدك ردي في هذا الموضوع ويفيدك بإذن الله وأرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص دعائكم ....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=75537


----------



## abdmoon (3 مايو 2009)

صارلي اسبوعين ادور ومالكيت موضوع التكسير الحراري فارجوكم ساعدوني(شكرا)


----------



## abdmoon (9 مايو 2009)

*صارلي اسبوعين ادور ومالكيت موضوع التكسير الحراري فارجوكم ساعدوني(شكرا)*​


----------



## ناصر المقطري (4 أغسطس 2011)

*طلب مساعده عن التكسير الحراري*

السلام عليكم

هل هناك طريقة عملية الجراء التكسير الحراري بالمعمل باستخدام العوامل الحفازه 

او اي كتب دات صلة

وشكرا


----------

